# Sativas not flowering



## medicore (Sep 13, 2007)

I am in Oregon and have three sativas that are still not really busting out any flowers.  Was wondering if this is normal.  They have had preflowers on them for about 4 months now.  We are going to get into some low temps soon and I am scared they won't produce by then. Not really much I can do I know but is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 13, 2007)

You might have to do like me.........up the P to 50 or higher.

If you can get to the site before the sunrises on days that frost is predicted......get a spray bottle and spray off the frost!

Before Le Soleil~


----------



## Growdude (Sep 13, 2007)

medicore said:
			
		

> I am in Oregon and have three sativas that are still not really busting out any flowers. Was wondering if this is normal. They have had preflowers on them for about 4 months now. We are going to get into some low temps soon and I am scared they won't produce by then. Not really much I can do I know but is anyone else having this problem?


 
Some strains were just not ment to grow in a particular location, have you grown this strain outdoors before?


----------



## HGB (Sep 13, 2007)

must be in the eastern part of the state  

all you can do is hope for the best and chop at first frost....

been one crazy year in Oregon for growing anything thats for sure....

be glad you dont live in Meacham saw 26 few days back there  

east of the cascades grow season is about over thats for sure

peace


----------



## Gadhooka (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey Lady Green,

I might need to kick my girl into high gear with some of that super P!

Where is the best place to buy the high P nutes? and what else is the stuff used for?  (for a cover reason to buy it)

Thanks


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 13, 2007)

10-52-10..........easily found at nurseries or reno-depot, crappy tire, home depot.........~
Flowering bat guano too........25 smakeroos for 5 pounds!


----------



## medicore (Sep 13, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Some strains were just not ment to grow in a particular location, have you grown this strain outdoors before?


No haven't grown this strain outdoors yet, it is suppose to be Durban Poison.


----------



## medicore (Sep 13, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> must be in the eastern part of the state
> 
> all you can do is hope for the best and chop at first frost....
> 
> ...


I am in the western part of the state and our first frost is not that close but I still am not going to see a full 8-14 weeks of flower before the frost either - and that's if it starts flowering tonight.


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 13, 2007)

I found this.......yeah, 100 percent sativa!


Imported from South Africa, produced in Holland. Exclusively inbred, never hybridized, 100% Sativa. Large long budleaves, buds are also large and long with lots of resin. A sweet licorice or anise flavor. "Up" high similar to Thai. High yields. Well suited for outcrossing with late bloomers to produce earlier flowering. Also does very well under artificial light. A very popular variety.

*Flowering: *8 - 9 weeks

THC = 8.6%, CBD = 0.3%


----------



## HGB (Sep 13, 2007)

when temps dip below 60 the plants stop uptake'n nutes  

dont think any amount of P will help them and will most likely couse more harm than good now....

the season is about over on the western side as well..... 59 was high here today

bout time to chop here and call it good

grow on


----------



## Hick (Sep 14, 2007)

"East" of Oregon a few hundred miles here. Looking at lows in the mid to upper 30;s for the next couple of nites. Needin' another 10 days/2 weeks for most, a few look closer to a month away..
"Most" mj will undergo _light_ frosts without sustaining damage.  


> when temps dip below 60 the plants stop uptake'n nutes
> 
> dont think any amount of P will help them


"ditto"..."NO" amount of nutes will change anything, if the plants aren't able to metabolize them.


----------



## longtimegrower (Sep 14, 2007)

Well said Hick. I have 2 sativas that just started but i have another 6 weeks of grow weather.


----------



## Iheartindica (Sep 17, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> when temps dip below 60 the plants stop uptake'n nutes
> 
> dont think any amount of P will help them and will most likely couse more harm than good now....
> 
> ...


 
I actually came out of lurker mode and made an account to respond to this.

This is complete processed pork and beef byproducts compressed into a loaf and sliced into sandwich sized pieces.

Pot plants will take up food untill the fluids in their stalks is almost frozen solid.  They are just big straws. If you want things to kick over fast, do what lady green said, and hit them with some 10 52 10. she knows what she's talking about.

If you do it immediately before the light change over, (which sadly is too late), you can prevent alot of stretching before the plants change from veg to flower.

lady green I prefer PlantProd 10 52 10. What do you use?


----------



## Growdude (Sep 17, 2007)

Iheartindica said:
			
		

> I actually came out of lurker mode and made an account to respond to this.
> 
> This is complete processed pork and beef byproducts compressed into a loaf and sliced into sandwich sized pieces.
> 
> ...


 
Do you have any facts to back up your claim that HGB is wrong?


----------



## Mutt (Sep 17, 2007)

Iheartindica said:
			
		

> I actually came out of lurker mode and made an account to respond to this.
> 
> This is complete processed pork and beef byproducts compressed into a loaf and sliced into sandwich sized pieces.
> 
> ...



Uhm......
Let's see you joined just to slam an established member????
let's see bro...
(hope HGB don't mind if I get his back on this one)
You came in to challenge a 30 year vet of MJ grow and has dedicated his life to Med MJ growing for sick and ill....
I could see it if you actually had a valid point...but what you just said is so freakin bogus...it beyond myth.
WAY before freezing ground temps the plant STOPS all nutrient uptake...Thus why all trees are hibernating and bear pack up and sleep...there is NOTHING...not enought light...ground is frozen so no nutes. Come on man!!!!
Watch yourself. Approriate way is to register...gain some respect then politely challenge a post. You don't come in like this...quick way to gain enemies dude. I got you on my favorites after this post. 

Oh you think my say is last just wait bro...you will get some links and proof why what you just said does not make any sense. You better "buck" up with links bro to prove this one.

http://faculty.nwacc.edu/bhintert/documents/PHEChatper2_000.pdf

careful here bro. some of us keep our mouths shut outa politeness.....but we do have some problems with some "tactics"


----------



## Iheartindica (Sep 17, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Do you have any facts to back up your claim that HGB is wrong?


 
Cropped this today. This is one of 7 fields.  24 plants/field.  Notice how there's very little spacing between the bud sites. These were grown under a heavy tree canopy.  20 20 20 to veg, and 10 52 10 to flower.

I personally love pic #2.  The little pink hairs are really cute and as any experienced cold weather grower can tell you, is a sign of early frost. 

BTW Mutt, I didn't slam him. I called it balogny. With the -1 degree snap we had here, these all should be dead, and not ready for harvest. Show me any link you want, but I've got 20 lbs that say otherwise. I'm not here so socialize, I'm here to learn and teach. If disagreeing with an 'established member' makes me unpopular, that's life. Since you're a mod, feel free to kick me, but I figure you'd rather see what is PROVEN to work, not text and theory.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 17, 2007)

Iheartindica said:
			
		

> Cropped this today. This is one of 7 fields. 24 plants/field. Notice how there's very little spacing between the bud sites. These were grown under a heavy tree canopy. 20 20 20 to veg, and 10 52 10 to flower.
> 
> I personally love pic #2. The little pink hairs are really cute.


 
And what does this prove?, I was hoping for some documented facts that I could perhaps read.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 17, 2007)

Iheartindica said:
			
		

> BTW Mutt, I didn't slam him. I called it balogny. With the -1 degree snap we had here, these all should be dead, and not ready for harvest. Show me any link you want, but I've got 20 lbs that say otherwise. I'm not here so socialize, I'm here to learn and teach. If disagreeing with an 'established member' makes me unpopular, that's life. Since you're a mod, feel free to kick me, but I figure you'd rather see what is PROVEN to work, not text and theory.



BTW bro.
You did in fact slam him...you said he was full of bologny...frost and freezing temps are two different thing. Yes MJ can handle frost. Pics in the gallery with snow on the plants....but FREEZING temps!!!!

I am willing to accept a lot of things. So are most members. Where you made the error was "I registered to dispell this" not "hey I'm so-n-so...here's some pics of my grow"...you came in like an arse.

unpopular????dude I'm unpopular...actually considered an AH around here.
but we have vets....Me i know what happens after oct. 31st first hand to a 6' sat. in northern Pa. Its freakin dead and it wasn't a solid freeze. This isn't theory or text...FACT....DEAD!!!!! w/ 2 weeks left. Startin to see why your register name is "Iheartindica"...indica doesn not have to suffer the woes like a sativa.

I am handing this off to another mod.....I'm outa this one. Before I break the fekkin rules.


----------



## Iheartindica (Sep 17, 2007)

Mutt, I don't see how high post counts and experience growing are related.

I've lurked this site for about a year now and every now and then I see 'experienced members' posting what I call propaganda.  Stuff that gets passed around from grower to grower till it becomes mantra.  Point in fact, how many noob members can you find with posts like, "get more lights on that or it will stretch", or "kill that male it's not worth anything" or my favorite, "your feeding it to much" then you read their second post and it's asking why their leaves are yellow and brittle.

I respect growers.  TBG is a grower. I've seen his product and pics. That I respect. bombbudpuffa is a grower. I've seen his work. 
I don't respect people simply because of post count.

If you want to see my work, fine, I'll show you.  You asked for proof, I showed you a damn successfull grow.  You want more proof, I'll show you more successfull work, but I'll never quote you rhetoric and propeganda that's been regurgitated over and over.

I'm an outdoor grower in a cold climate. I found it frustrating to see an 'experienced person' telling a new member something that, I know from experience, isn't true.  I back it up by showing that I'm a SUCCESSFUL grower who's plants flowered during a week of uber cold weather.

Don't get angry with me because of my post count. Get mad at me because you believe I'm wrong. You don't have to worry about "breaking the fekkin rules". I'm out as fast as I came it, but there's no way In hell I was going to read that BALOGNY and not speak up.  You 'experienced members' want to teach new people then teach them right, not with stuff you just heard.  Teach them from experience.  If it wasn't for BALOGNY like that, I wouldn't have had such a rough start so many years ago. later.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 17, 2007)

I do not look at post count.
I look at grow journals and how the people you ahppen to be saying is full of bolgney showed me the right way. You are challenging a group...yes more than one that happened to learn from the two people YES two that are "regurgitating" information. Two of which among many that happen to be my mentors. 
You may have "lucked" out. With a deep freeze or two. But please do not confuse frost with freeze. They are two different things.
Post count HA....post count don't mean squat to me. It is a decent guideline...but I am a mod. I watch and read every damn post.
Just because you don't "see" some members grows here doesn't mean they are "regurgitating" information. 
I am not ban happy. 
I am pissed because you showed me squat. I can yank a pic outa the gallery snow covered and purple due to temps. But it couldn't take much more I will tell you that.
I will not argue...show me a picture snow covered and a therm with below 45F for more than 15 days and it lived and budded THEN and ONLY then WILL I believe you.
Period. I will admit I am wrong then..Prove It.


----------



## HGB (Sep 17, 2007)

didn't mean to cause a fuss with my post  

*medicore* sorry your thread got trashed because of what I posted bro  

not what I wanted......

grow on

:ccc:


----------



## Iheartindica (Sep 17, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I do not look at post count.
> I look at grow journals and how the people you ahppen to be saying is full of bolgney showed me the right way. You are challenging a group...yes more than one that happened to learn from the two people YES two that are "regurgitating" information. Two of which among many that happen to be my mentors.
> You may have "lucked" out. With a deep freeze or two. But please do not confuse frost with freeze. They are two different things.
> Post count HA....post count don't mean squat to me. It is a decent guideline...but I am a mod. I watch and read every damn post.
> ...


 
Mutt, I don't know what showing you snow covered bud will prove.  As you say in your post, " I can yank a pic outa the gallery snow covered and purple due to temps. " I showed you a nice purple bud that'd been temp shocked.  By suggesting that, it tells me that you too know that low temps shock the bud into changing color, and not dying out. In the same text you're saying this then telling me that it's no proof.

If you agree with me, then why are you on the other side of the fence?  I saw a bad piece of advise and called it out.  If it had been from a new poster, we wouldn't be having this discussion, but it wasn't. It was from an 'experienced grower. 

The best proof would be to tell you what area I'm in then you could check the weather for the last month, but I've already shown you too much.  So, I'd decided to show you proof that only an experienced grower would recognize.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 18, 2007)

OK not a picture.....not a link or proof to what you say. What ever....You have not broken any rules. So have your fun dude. I'm out.
Have fun dude. Time for this dog to get up back on the porch and go to sleep.
This old dog knows what works for him. Night dude. What ever floats yer boat down the merry river.


----------



## medicore (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow man, I leave for a couple days and everybody is kung foo fighting. HaHaHa.  Hey Iheartindica, get off my thread man.  I appreciate all advice, but you didn't have to start off with those first few comments.  I am serious man, you just posted to make HGB sound stupid, that's not right.  Next time give me your opinion, you don't have to tell anyone they are wrong.  Just leave this thread alone so I can get more opinions from other people. Thanks and peace.........please.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 18, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> didn't mean to cause a fuss with my post


 


Troublemaker!

 


:hubba:


----------



## Mutt (Sep 18, 2007)

Iheartindica said:
			
		

> Mutt, I don't know what showing you snow covered bud will prove.  As you say in your post, " I can yank a pic outa the gallery snow covered and purple due to temps. " I showed you a nice purple bud that'd been temp shocked.  By suggesting that, it tells me that you too know that low temps shock the bud into changing color, and not dying out. In the same text you're saying this then telling me that it's no proof.
> 
> If you agree with me, then why are you on the other side of the fence?  I saw a bad piece of advise and called it out.  If it had been from a new poster, we wouldn't be having this discussion, but it wasn't. It was from an 'experienced grower.
> 
> The best proof would be to tell you what area I'm in then you could check the weather for the last month, but I've already shown you too much.  So, I'd decided to show you proof that only an experienced grower would recognize.



Purple is temp shock....Did you not say that nute uptake is in "freezing" level ?
Undernfrost level conditons (temp) in MJ cease....not heresay...biological fact....End convo for me....
Damn bong hits.....got better damn things to do than go in circles.


----------



## Iheartindica (Sep 18, 2007)

No I didn't say that nute uptake is in freezing.  I said that nute uptake doesn't stop at 60 as HGB suggested.  That it'll continue on till temps reach nearly 32.

medicore sorry for the intrusion, but if you reread his post,

"when temps dip below 60 the plants stop uptake'n nutes  
dont think any amount of P will help them and will most likely couse more harm than good now...."

I called it balogny. In fact, I called it balogny using a joking, non insulting way.  Only Mutt found it an insult...and he's a mod???

I didn't sign up to get into a Peeing contest with Mutt.  What I'm suggesting is that 60 is still spring temps. Your plants do well in the spring right?  Then they'll do fine now. Just give them the 10 52 10 and force bloom.


----------



## HGB (Sep 18, 2007)

Marijuana Grower's Handbook - Part 1 of 33

                           "Marijuana : The Plant"

                                     from

                         Marijuana Grower's Handbook
                         [Indoor/Greenhouse Edition]
                                 Ed Rosenthal

 "Temperature"

Marijuana plants are very hardy and survive over a wide range of temperatures. They can withstand extremely hot weather, up to 120 degrees, as long as they have adequate supplies of water. Cannabis seedlings regularly survive light frost at the beginning of the season. Both high and low temperatures slow marijuana's rate of metabolism and growth. The plants function best in moderate temperatures - between 60 and 85 degrees. As more light is available, the ideal temperature for normal plant growth increases. If plants are given high temperatures and only moderate light, the stems elongate. Conversely, strong light and low temperatures decrease stem elongation. During periods of low light, strong elongation is decreased by lowering the temperature. Night temperatures should be 10-15 degrees lower than daytime temperatures. Temperatures below 50 degrees slow growth of most varieties. When the temperature goes below 40 degrees, the plants may experience some damage and require about 24 hours to resume growth. Low nighttime temperatures may delay or prevent bud maturation. Some equatorial varieties stop growth after a few 40 degree nights.
A sunny room or one illuminated by high wattage lamps heats up rapdily. During the winter the heat produced may keep the room comfortable. However the room may get too warm during the summer. Heat rises, so that the temperature is best measured at the plants' height. A room with a 10 foot ceiling may feel uncomfortably warm at head level but be fine for plants 2 feet tall.
If the room has a vent or window, an exhaust fan can be used to cool it. Totally enclosed spaces can be cooled using a water conditioner which cools the air by evaporating water. If the room is lit entirely by lamps, the day/night cycle can be reversed so that the heat is generated at night, when it is cooler out.
Marijuana is a low-temperature tolerant. Outdoors, seedlings sometimes pierce snow cover, and older plants can withstand short, light frosts. Statistically, more males develop in cold temperatures. However, low temperatures slow down the rate of plant metabolism. Cold floors lower the temperature in containers and medium, slowing germination and growth. Ideally, the medium temperature should be 70 degrees. There are several ways to warm the medium. The floor can be insulated using a thin sheet of styrofoam, foam rubber, wood or newspaper. The best way to insulate a container from a cold floor is to raise the container so that there is an air space between it and the floor.
Overhead fans, which circulate the warm air downward from the top of the room also warm the medium.
When the plants' roots are kept warm, the rest of the plant can be kept cooler with no damage. Heat cables or heat mats, which use small amounts of electricity, can be used to heat the root area. These are available at nursery supply houses.
When watering, tepid water should be used. Cultivators using systems that recirculate water can heat the water with a fish tank heater and thermostat. If the air is cool, 45-60 degrees, the water can be heated to 90 degres. If the air is warm, over 60 degrees, 70 degrees for the water is sufficient. The pipes and medium absorb the water down a bit before it reaches the roots.
Gardens using artificial lighting can generate high air temperatures. Each 100 watt metal halide and ballast emits just a little less energy can a 10 amp heater. Several lights can raise the temperature to an intolerable level. In this case a heat exchanger is required. A venting fan or misters can be used to lower temperatures. Misters are not recommended for use around lights.
Greenhouses can also get very hot during the summer. If the sun is very bright, opaquing paint may lower the amount of light and heat entering the greenhouse. Fans and cooling mats also help. Cooling mats are fibrous plastic mats which hold moisture. Fans blow air through the mats which lowers the greenhouse temperature. They are most effective in hot dry areas. They are available througn nursery supply houses. 


-------------------------------------

everything I find on low temps say the same thing 



> low temperatures slow down the rate of plant metabolism



this tells me the plant cant uptake nute's as well if temps are below 60*.... How is pumping more P to it going to help if it cant metabolism it?

last winter my grow room got down to 55 and no matter how much 0-50-30 I gave it made NO diff in the plant growth.... sure I got a crop but not like I do when temps are up around 75*

pink and purple can also be a pheno trait like the POG I grow   and has nothing to do with cool temps.

:48:


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 18, 2007)

.... HGB, maybe you could copy the whole book for me in a PM... Please?   I'm not an expert outdoor grower and I live in SoCal so I never really worry about freezing temps but reading and gathering information made my experiences much more comprehendible. I've read a few books by Ed Rosenthal.

Experience is key but scientific evidence is hard to argue with.


----------



## medicore (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey, my sativas are flowering, checked them this morning and they are just beginning.  So we will see how far they will get before the cold starts effecting them.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 18, 2007)

Heres a picture of my partners home made cherry pie
shall we all have a smoke and a slice of pie and calm down?

Hippy      lmao


----------



## medicore (Sep 18, 2007)

That's funny.:rofl:


----------



## Growdude (Sep 18, 2007)

medicore said:
			
		

> Hey, my sativas are flowering, checked them this morning and they are just beginning. So we will see how far they will get before the cold starts effecting them.


 
Thats great news medicore, what temp. range are they seeing now?


----------



## medicore (Sep 18, 2007)

they are seeing budding temps.


----------

